# traveler"ghost stories"



## oldmanLee (Jan 31, 2010)

We've all heard them,the stories about the fabled tough neighborhood/town where no-one has anything but trouble,or the locals will bust your head,or the cops will roll up on you.My fav has always been about Oregon Hill here in RVA.Everything from a Klan outpost to a secret Weatherman cell to the haunted cemetary.As anyone can tell you,nowadays the worst that you reallly have to watch out for is gouging landlords and the encraochment of Virginia Commonwealth University.It's changed a lot since the Cowboy Junkies wrote the song.
So,what is your favorite "ghost story" neighborhood?


----------



## hassysmacker (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll have to post more about ghost stories specifically in a little bit, but if those are the rumors about Oregon Hill, they must've been from the old days! THe only thing I was scared of were annoying "brodude" college students!


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jan 31, 2010)

Heh... i like the fact about these "stories" etc... than you are at that particular place it can start raining shit on your head or so, but if you try showing it to your friends, nothing wrong will happen


----------



## cricketonthemove (Jan 31, 2010)

Wawa, Ontario. I think pretty much anyone who's hitched in Ontario (or jsut Canada) has heard of that place. There's old stories and what not about people getting stuck there for days/weeks. one guy supposedly hung out at a diner waiting for a ride for so ong that he wound up marrying the waitress and never left. I've also heard that there's another guy (possibly the one that married the waitress) that'll give you some help if you need it. I've never had trouble trying to get out of Wawa but I still usually try to skip on past it.


----------



## bote (Jan 31, 2010)

I´ve heard a few going through Wawa...
supposedly some locals murdered a hitchhiker there about 10 years ago, stopped for him and then dropped him headfirst off a bridge.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm constantly hearing about how dangerous and fucked up portland is. Makes me laugh everytime.


----------



## cricketonthemove (Jan 31, 2010)

bote said:


> I´ve heard a few going through Wawa...
> supposedly some locals murdered a hitchhiker there about 10 years ago, stopped for him and then dropped him headfirst off a bridge.



Charming town aint it?


----------

